# auf ext2 unter Mac zugreifen



## Roman91 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe bei meine Sat-REciver eine externe HDD angeschloßen.
Das Gerät verwendet für die Festplatte eine Linux-Dateisystem Formatierung: ext2.

Meine Frage daher: Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung wie ich unter Mac OS X auf ein solches Dateisystem zugreifen kann? Muss nur lesen sein.

Mfg


----------



## ManfredMuster (27. Juli 2010)

Da gibt es meines Kenntnisstandes nur eine kommerzielle Möglichkeit die Du hier
finden kannst *http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-mac/* alles andere
was man so findet sind meistens opensource Lösungen die aber schon seit langer
Zeit nicht mehr gepflegt wurden und in ihrem Betastatium stecken geblieben sind;
daher für den Produktiven Einsatz nicht zu empfehlen.

Ein Workaround wäre vielleicht die Nutzung von einer Virtualisierungslösung wie
VirtualBox und darauf lässt man dann ein Linux laufen und auf das Linux greift man
dann per RPC oder über den Netzwerkmount zu. Eher unschön aber zur not würde
das vielleicht gehen...

mfg Manni


----------



## Roman91 (28. Juli 2010)

Danke Dir für die Lösung!
Das mit der VBox hatte ich auch schon in Erwegung gezogen, aber wirklich erst im Notfall...

Mfg


----------

